

A REALLY innovative way to write (domain-specific) code - lisper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziIdjrR_MRs

======
paulgb
Cool video, but the headline is a bit misleading.

------
derefr
Interesting.

Why not include the "labelled cups" in the UI? Perhaps everything would have
to be redone with RFID, but once done, the balls could be mapped simply by
touching a new cup. I'm imagining clear marbles, or perhaps ping-pong balls,
with potentiated tri-color LEDs indicating their current state. ...Or we could
do it the easy way, and just fill the cups with paint.

Also, I imagine their next project to be using a large one of those "elastic
pegboard" things (normally used to teach elementary Maths), along with several
differently colored rubber bands, to simulate a piano roll.

